# Squeaky Hamster Sound



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello everyone 
so I came back with another question about my baby Casper, and for those who did not get the chance to know who Casper is, well, he's my spoiled Syrian hammy, around 7 and a half months old now.
Now, The question is that I have been hearing some sounds coming out of Casper's cage lately... He's been making this weird squeaky-sneezing kind of sound at random times of the day, but its not the scared kind of squeaky sound, it actually sounds more like those little squeaky toys?!! 

The thing, it actually seems like a voluntary thing, cz he tends to stop and come over when I get near the cage... I did my search on the net and on some websites it is written that he could be asking for attention, or he could be having a respiratory problem...

It is important to note that he looks perfectly healthy, and as active as ever. so could it be really asking for attention? any ideas?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Is it cold in the room he is in....or are you using any air fresher/sprays in the room? Has anything else changed recently?

If not then yeah is most likely just getting about his business kind of sound  I think the thing to look out for is it getting worse, his breathing to become laboured and maybe wet eyes etc. but you've probably looked all that up! xx


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey hey Niki,
well, the weather HAS been getting colder around here lately, but i've been trying to keep the room where he's in relatively warm.
and another thing that has changed is his cage, I've got him a new mini mansion to live n play in  and yes, to be honest, now that I am thinking, it started after he moved to the new cage... could it be related to any of the above changes?

I have looked for any other changes, and he looks fine, activity level is ok, eyes are ok, no sneezing... Hmmmmm.....


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

ArabiCoffee said:


> Hey hey Niki,
> well, the weather HAS been getting colder around here lately, but i've been trying to keep the room where he's in relatively warm.
> and another thing that has changed is his cage, I've got him a new mini mansion to live n play in  and yes, to be honest, now that I am thinking, it started after he moved to the new cage... could it be related to any of the above changes?
> 
> I have looked for any other changes, and he looks fine, activity level is ok, eyes are ok, no sneezing... Hmmmmm.....


Lol bless him. Yeah warm is fine....obv really cold might cause problems. Unlikey new cage would cause a problem...might be an excited playful noise then! I am no expert though...but with no other symptoms I wouldn't be worried! xx


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

So long as he's acting normal and healthy enough you may just have a noisy hamster. 
My White Noise (R.I.P) was a 'talker' and would make odd noises for attention 
- and when she was on heat she'd shout to the lads.
Sometimes she'd get the lads attention and they'd reply. 
They do sound rather like mini squeaky dog toys !

Got a little Cinny(?) girl at the minute who does the same trick too.


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Sounds cool... I think I better start watching the temperature of the room these days, who knows, maybe relatively warm for me is cold for him... will see how he gets along... (btw, my mum thinks he's too spoiled and is abusing my love, lol)...


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Uh Myth, that's a bit of a relief to be honest, so Casper is not the only one who does this... cool... I actually hope it is a normal thing, cz i JUST DON'T WANT HIM TO STOP. He sounds SOOOO CUTE when he does it. so if it's the attention kinda noise, I'll be more than happy to hear it all the time 
I actually think that hammies should be noisier creatures. Noise adds a a lot of character to animals


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Thinking about it, could be the change of cage... 
Particularly if his new pad is signifcantly bigger /different than his old one. 
Maybe he's not sure of his new surroundings yet and is just announcing his presence.
As in " I'm here this is my place now " 
Just to warn off any other imaginary hams from his new territory.


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Myth said:


> Thinking about it, could be the change of cage...
> Particularly if his new pad is signifcantly bigger /different than his old one.
> Maybe he's not sure of his new surroundings yet and is just announcing his presence.
> As in " I'm here this is my place now "
> Just to warn off any other imaginary hams from his new territory.


Hmmm, this actually is one theory to consider... maybe it's also a combination of everything, too many changes at once, weather as well as cage... will keep an eye and give him time to settle down...

Oh, and Casper says Thankewww guys for all ur attention


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Myth said:


> So long as he's acting normal and healthy enough you may just have a noisy hamster.
> My White Noise (R.I.P) was a 'talker' and would make odd noises for attention
> - and when she was on heat she'd shout to the lads.
> Sometimes she'd get the lads attention and they'd reply.
> ...


Awww wow that is so cute!!!



Myth said:


> Thinking about it, could be the change of cage...
> Particularly if his new pad is signifcantly bigger /different than his old one.
> Maybe he's not sure of his new surroundings yet and is just announcing his presence.
> As in " I'm here this is my place now "
> Just to warn off any other imaginary hams from his new territory.


Can't believe you're accusing that gr#orgeous hammy of losing his marbles and hallucinating


----------



## sparklefinger (Nov 5, 2010)

hey there, i had a simular thing with my old hamster Richard. he started to make squeaking noises and i got a little worried so i took him to the vet and found out that he was just having some happy alone time.  the vet was sure of this as he was so relaxed at the vet in his little travel cage he basically started to do that there. 

apparently my vet had never seen it before then. he was quite shocked.


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

[/QUOTE]Can't believe you're accusing that gr#orgeous hammy of losing his marbles and hallucinating [/QUOTE]

LOL LOL LOL :lol:


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

sparklefinger said:


> hey there, i had a simular thing with my old hamster Richard. he started to make squeaking noises and i got a little worried so i took him to the vet and found out that he was just having some happy alone time.  the vet was sure of this as he was so relaxed at the vet in his little travel cage he basically started to do that there.
> 
> apparently my vet had never seen it before then. he was quite shocked.


This brings a smile to my face 
I really have the feeling that it is a voluntary thing, cz as I wrote earlier, he stops when he sees me get closer to the cage  
besides, it is one cute sound he makes, i don't want it to stop (if, as I hope, it is a normal healthy thing) :thumbup:


----------



## sparklefinger (Nov 5, 2010)

ArabiCoffee said:


> This brings a smile to my face
> I really have the feeling that it is a voluntary thing, cz as I wrote earlier, he stops when he sees me get closer to the cage
> besides, it is one cute sound he makes, i don't want it to stop (if, as I hope, it is a normal healthy thing) :thumbup:


i don't know if it's a normal thing. i had never had a male hamster until richard all the previous richards (i know at house i work at, their grandchildren used to come round and the parents didn't want them to know about death when they were younger) were girls. so to find him doing that was a shock to say the least. i am thinking i will be getting another hamster to stay here too...


----------

